# Why don't you hear about this kind of eating disorder?



## modular mary (Oct 13, 2002)

for a long time i have felt like i have an eating disorder..but its not bulimia or anorexia and has nothing to do with body image at all...i am just obsessed with the food i eat..this is because it seems like the hardest thing in the world to eat food that won't make me suffer later...sometimes its so bad that i don't want to eat, but i have to eat or i will definitely feel bad...this causes me a lot of anxiety and stress...i feel like with all the energy i have spent avoiding food, thinking about food, suffering from food, i could have written a novel or painted a masterpiece. i've been on anti-depressants for a month and its really helping me distance myself from all the anxiety but i feel like i've been this way for so long that it will take a lot more than that for me to get 'right'...i'm prompted to write this because last night i had what seemed like a suprise attack of D that woke me up in the night...so today i have been afraid of eating...when i'm like this i don't ever want to eat again...and that is very unhealthy! i don't want to be like this...wahh wah wahh...sorry to whine and cry but i just needed to..you're invited to my pity party


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Mary, I get that way too when my gut has hurt bad enough. I think it's the whole pain thing.I don't like a whole bunch of pain so I try to avoid unpleasant things.A lot of us are that way.And yes, it can become a food problem if you are not on top of it.For me, I have luckily identified a lot of things I don't do well with.I have also identified the things, for whatever real reason, seem to make me feel better.so I try to stay in the zone of safety even if some days it's boring and I try to structure other things of pleasure.Most of the time I don't think hypnosis is the ultimate right answer (an Okay answer, but not the ultimate) but in the case of this food thing, hypnosis is a modality that I know does work and it works well.If you feel overwhelmed by the whole foood problem then definately get some help in coming to a balance with your food.Food is a core body survival issue and many times we need to mend and restore ouselves with help and support. Pain is an awful event that puts us on edge and makes all kinds of problems. One step and one day at a time. Take Care, Kamie


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2002)

Hi Modular Mary.... I do know so well of that whereof you speak. What I eat very often dictates how I feel.... but that can be improved on.Give the antidepressant that you are taking at least a 3-month trial in order to allow it to reach therapeutic levels in your body. Eventually, some of your food sensitivity should improve.Something else that is invaluable to help you sort through your anxiety, is therapy with a licensed behavioral health care practitioner. If that isn't something you've done before or if it's something that causes you more anxiety... let me tell you a shorty story:No one was ever more sensitive, more anxious, more depressed or more defensive than I at one point in my life. Through medication, Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, biofeedback therapy, and now hypnotherapy..... I am doing much better... especially in the area of self-confidence. You can too. There are many treatments that are available... many therapies than can help you.Eric... where are you? We need you here







And Mary... we all need a pity party once in a while for one reason or another. You're not alone.Kamie also gave you some good information here, Mary. It helps if you can identify which foods are causing you the most grief. There was a time when I disagreed about hypno being helpful... but I have changed my tune. It is MOST helpful. Mary.. especially now while you are on an antidepressant... when it reaches therapeutic levels in a few more weeks, that might be a window of opportunity for you to try the hypno tapes that are offered here.Diet-wise, in general... it's best to avoid lots of fat (especially greasy animal protein).... concentrated carbohydrates in excess (simple sugars and known triggers such as cruciferous vegies, beer, chocolate, coffee, bran... etc.And then there is the obvious question... have you been checked for gallbladder issues?Kmottus... can you help us out here?And then there is the possibility you may have food allergies.Mike NML... can you offer some help to Mary?Evie


----------

